# Transmision serial asincrona via infrarrojo



## Ysael Reyes (Feb 13, 2009)

Estoy trabajando en el montaje de un transmisor serial asincrono por infrarrojo; quisiera información sobre los circuitos integrados que trabajen con estas caracteristicas.

                                                                                                saludos!


----------



## dario.almada (Mar 12, 2009)

usa un pic 16f627a con la aplicacion USART.
configura en cada pic las interrupciones de usart para una freq. de 38khz y asi podes enviar y recibir datos a 38khz, a la salida del pic transmisor podes poner el led IR y a la entrada del otro pic un receptor IR i listo.. asi haces la transmision


----------

